# P's photo thread



## psohn703 (Jan 13, 2013)

Some of my t's. Enjoy.
G. Rosea
View attachment 112049

Male gbb
View attachment 112050

A. Seemani
View attachment 112051

Pumpkin patch sling
View attachment 112052

Male p. Metallica
View attachment 112053


----------



## psohn703 (Jan 13, 2013)

P. Metallica sling
View attachment 112054

Unknown sex p. Metallica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice, sharp pictures!


----------



## psohn703 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks they are just from my galaxy note2 camera. Im getting a few new spiders today! Yay! New pics comming.


----------



## psohn703 (Jan 20, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice Ts you have there, Paul.


----------



## psohn703 (Jan 20, 2013)

Haha thanks you for these awesome ts. The female gbb is so beautiful too. I cant wait till the balfouri comes out so I can get a good pic.


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 20, 2013)

Hope you catch the GBB at her molt and can get some awesome pics.  She'll be even more beautiful post molt.  I sort of miss her, there's an empty spot on my shelf....  >>sniff, sniff<<


----------



## psohn703 (Jan 22, 2013)

I cant wait. She is already so gorgeous. Empty spot on shelf = time for new T?  =)


----------



## psohn703 (Jan 22, 2013)

T. Stirmi


Obt


Finally m. Balfouri came out.


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 24, 2013)

psohn703 said:


> Empty spot on shelf = time for new T?  =)


I do believe you are trying to join the ranks of the other Enabler's, Paul.  LOL  I do have some Ts waiting for the weather to warm up for shipping.

Nice stirmi, it even has most of the hair on its butt.


----------



## psohn703 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea we have some weird weather in our area. Lol its in the 30s now, then Wednesday they said 60s, and then snow again Friday  Haha, that stirmi flung so much hair at me when I moved it from the deli cup to it's home my hands are still itching as I type this.


----------



## MarkmD (Jan 25, 2013)

Very nice collection of T's and good pics they are cute.


----------



## psohn703 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Mark!
Lol I woke up this morning and saw my p. metallicas like this and LOLd.
Goooooood morning. How are you? They look like there greeting each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Jan 28, 2013)

very cool it does look like that, maybe they will get it on one day lol.


----------



## psohn703 (Jan 28, 2013)

Haha I wish, I just sent that male on the right out today to meet his girl. Well a few girls. =)


----------



## psohn703 (Jan 30, 2013)

G. rosea, both parents are rcf. Hope it turns out red too!


Male 1 pamphobeteus sp ecuador II


Purple urple! Male 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## psohn703 (Jan 30, 2013)

Possible black?


----------



## psohn703 (Feb 11, 2013)

E. olivacea


A. diversipes


B. smithi 1


B. smithi 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## psohn703 (Feb 12, 2013)

A. laeta


Female 1 M. balfouri


Female 2 M. balfouri


Male M. balfouri

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone (Feb 12, 2013)

nice balfouri trio. Hope the best for your attempts (am i reading too far into it?)


----------



## psohn703 (Feb 12, 2013)

Haha thanks man. Hopefully everything goes well.


----------



## psohn703 (Feb 19, 2013)

New addition to the family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 19, 2013)

Someone's being scared a bit there  Great P. irminia!


----------



## Shrike (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice collection yourself!  Do you plan to pair any P. metallica in the future?


----------



## psohn703 (Feb 19, 2013)

Lol @ storm I think I was more scared then she was.
@ shrike no I send the male off on a loan and this sub adult is still unsexed atm. Im hoping in the future to breed this species tho. However I did get to pair the balfouris up tonight.  super excited.


----------



## psohn703 (Feb 19, 2013)

Male balfouri and female 2 pairing up. Looks good so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## psohn703 (Feb 25, 2013)

P. irminias getting it on!


----------



## psohn703 (Mar 1, 2013)

Awww soo cute


Fresh molt n. Chromatus


P. Irminia male. Super leggy


Yay my clean up crew got here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## psohn703 (Mar 3, 2013)

Got some new guys from the havre de grace show!
One of a trio female T. cupreus


Very cool and super excited about this girl. Cyclosternum sp machalla


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 3, 2013)

Awww, the chromatus is getting some color!  
Congrats on the new additions.


----------



## psohn703 (Mar 13, 2013)

Newly molted


Homoeomma sp blue


Irminia with different male


Avicularia laeta fresh after a molt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## psohn703 (Mar 14, 2013)

Balfouris locking


Insertions


Side view

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## psohn703 (Mar 15, 2013)

Pamphobeteus sp ii Ecuador just molted. Female and I think she might be ready.


----------



## psohn703 (Mar 18, 2013)

Idiothele mira finally decided to come on out!


A couple exuviums I collected for 2013.


Worlds smallest critter keeper lol


Yay male pamphobeteus molted. I dont see any emboli yet :/


----------



## lexieboa (Mar 18, 2013)

Very nice collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 18, 2013)

You're building a very nice collection there!  I'm sending prayers to the fertility gods for a good M. balfouri sac!  (Keep me in mind when you get little ones.  )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CEC (Mar 19, 2013)

Great pictures and collection!! +1 on the balfouri order, they are my favorite baboon, I have gotten critism for calling them baboons but their island is closer to Somalia than Yemen so I say eat me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 19, 2013)

> I have gotten criticism for calling them baboons


Why? One of their common names is Socotran Blue Baboon Tarantula.


----------



## CEC (Mar 19, 2013)

Formerphobe said:


> Why? One of their common names is Socotran Blue Baboon Tarantula.


Cuz they are from Yemen not Africa, I know right, obviously someone agrees with me!

All most like saying pokies are from India but in fact some are from Sri Lanka but to me it is all the same.

Technical Nonsense.

Sorry P for hijacking your thread. That really is a minature critter keeper! Haha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## psohn703 (Mar 29, 2013)

H. vilosella


H. tachira


A. franki


P. tigrinawesseli


A. avicularia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## psohn703 (Apr 2, 2013)

New set up for the heterothele vilosella communal


Heterothele vilosella male and female already goin at it!


The start of my spider room

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## psohn703 (Apr 4, 2013)

MM holothele incei


Holothele incei pairing


Free craigslist find. Female for my male G. rosea.


----------



## psohn703 (Apr 8, 2013)

MM P. tigrinawesseli


P. penderseni


Aphonopelma sp new river


Female gbb after molt


Umm.. lol? Roach fell on her. Hate when dubias play dead.


----------



## illegalacid (Apr 8, 2013)

That gbb looks so young how do you know the sex already?  Just asking because I don't understand im kinda new at this and am wondering if its really so easy to tell so early in a slings life.


----------



## psohn703 (Apr 9, 2013)

Shes about 4 maybe 4.5 inches. I molt sexed. They look nothing like that when they are slings. Im actually planning on pairing her up in a few weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 9, 2013)

psohn703 said:


> Shes about 4 maybe 4.5 inches. I molt sexed. They look nothing like that when they are slings. Im actually planning on pairing her up in a few weeks.


Did your male mature or did you get another?


----------



## psohn703 (Apr 9, 2013)

Not yet . Im looking around to buy a mm for now and use him when he matures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## psohn703 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lampropelma violaceopes came out


Xenesthis sp. blue looks to be in premolt


D. Okefinokensis


----------



## psohn703 (Apr 10, 2013)

Oligoxystre diamantinensis


Looks like Christmas came early


Molting


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 10, 2013)

> Looks like Christmas came early


I'd say!  LOL  All kinds of new stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## psohn703 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yay Xenesthis sp blue molted


New pick up from havre de grace show. Holothele incei gold


O. aureotibalis


Grammastola pulchripes. Big girl


C. darlingi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## psohn703 (Apr 23, 2013)

Aphonopelma seemani fresh molt. Its a girl!


Holothele incei yay sack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## psohn703 (Apr 26, 2013)

Heterothele vilosella dropped this morning. =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (May 3, 2013)

Question: That A. seemanni there has red stripes on the patella? Never seen one like that before...


----------



## psohn703 (May 3, 2013)

Yea I found that kinda wierd too but I just kept it labeled as what I got it as. Unfortunately she passed away a few days ago, maybe about a week after her molt. =(. Any ideas on what she really could have been?


----------



## Storm76 (May 3, 2013)

psohn703 said:


> Yea I found that kinda wierd too but I just kept it labeled as what I got it as. Unfortunately she passed away a few days ago, maybe about a week after her molt. =(. Any ideas on what she really could have been?


I'm tempted to say E. pulcherrimaklaasi actually, but since pictures can be deceiving...you know how it is. I just can't remember any other T currently with that specific coloration. Was her carapace covered in greenish metallic hairs?


----------



## Formerphobe (May 3, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> I'm tempted to say E. pulcherrimaklaasi actually, but since pictures can be deceiving...you know how it is. I just can't remember any other T currently with that specific coloration. Was her carapace covered in greenish metallic hairs?


What is the other species frequently confused with that 'look-alike' group? Thrixopelma pruriens?


----------



## Storm76 (May 3, 2013)

Formerphobe said:


> What is the other species frequently confused with that 'look-alike' group? Thrixopelma pruriens?


T. pruriens is way more greenish overall, though. And no red stripes on patella  Certainly doesn't look like Homoeomma spp, nor T. cyaneolum IMO either. I'd go with pulcherrimaklaasi, possible young one (what was the size of that one btw?)


----------



## psohn703 (May 3, 2013)

She was about 4" dsl and her carapace was black with a slight blue hue.


----------



## psohn703 (May 4, 2013)

Pulled the irminia sac.


Yay ewls

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## psohn703 (May 5, 2013)

Incubator for the P. irminia ewls thanks catfishrod69 for the tutorial! 


Holothele incei olive sac pulled this morning


Yay ewls again!


Time for some incubation

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (May 8, 2013)

Congrats on the viable sacs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## psohn703 (May 11, 2013)

H. incei olive 1st instars


P. irminia 1st instars


New pickups today


Pzb


New versicolor being shy...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## psohn703 (May 13, 2013)

Yay another sack.


1st instars came out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Formerphobe (May 13, 2013)

It appears you have the green thumb, Paul.    Congrats on more successful sacs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (May 15, 2013)

We know how to get it done in NOVA.  Good stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## psohn703 (May 26, 2013)

Some new pickups from repticon
A. geroldi


Mm G. pulchra makin sperm web


Florida grey millipedes


Now that is a small sling H. vilosella


Some of my carnivorous plants

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (May 28, 2013)

Oh my - yeah those dwarf specie slings are insanely small. Kinda makes me wonder if I should try breeding my H. villosella or not at some point. Kinda worried to take care of such tiny slings in case it works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jun 5, 2013)

Best of luck with that G.pulchra! Nice pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------

